# replacement frame for Ruger Mark II target pistol - stainless 10 inch model.



## wpshooter

I let a local gunsmith (or at least a guy that claimed he was a gunsmith - said he had lots of experience working on Ruger Mark pistols) and in the process of his attempting to install a Volquartsen trigger upgrade to my pistol, he scratched/dented/ even bent the frame of my pistol in his ignorant effort to get the barrel off and then back onto the frame of the pistol by beating on the back and front of the frame *straps* with a metal hammer (as opposed to getting the barrel off by gently tapping on the front & back of the barrel assembly with a plastic or rubber hammer like anyone with any *COMMON SENSE* would do), thus as far as I am concerned ruining my pistol's frame.

Boy was I pissed, especially in light of the fact that I had pointed out to him before I gave him my gun that this gun was in pristine condition, i.e. not a mark or blemish on it anywhere inspite of the fact that the gun was probably over 20 years old. Enough said, lesson learned. It's probably a good thing that the gun did not have a round in it when he gave it back to me !!!

Any thoughts on where/how a person might obtain a replacement frame for my Ruger Mark II target pistol, since Ruger is no longer making the Mark II model and I can not get frame from them.

I have tried Volquartsen. They are in the thinking process of making a frame which will work with the Mark II but so far they have not gotten into production. They initally gave me an availability date of November 2009, we are now at June 2010 and they now tell me that they still do not know when production might start.

Any way of obtaining a nice new replacement frame for my pistol other than buying another complete Mark II from somewhere - which would sort of be counterproductive, since I only need a good stainless frame ?

Thanks.


----------



## dosborn

I would have the "gunsmith" foot the bill if he did the damage. Depending on how bad it is, you may be able to have it refinished.


----------



## wpshooter

dosborn said:


> I would have the "gunsmith" foot the bill if he did the damage. Depending on how bad it is, you may be able to have it refinished.


Yes, that would be nice, but when you consider all of the expense and time involved in possibly having to hire an attorney in order to get something like this taken care of by a court, you might as well just count it as a lesson learned and find the best way to get the problem fixed yourself. But don't think that I am not going to let locals I talk to, know what this guy did to my firearm !!!

Thanks.


----------



## Blkhawk73

Have you tried calling Ruger yet? Per their website:

_• Mark I, Mark II and Standard .22 caliber pistols
• P-85 9MM pistol and P-85 MKII 9MM pistols
• PC Carbines

Please contact the Prescott, AZ Customer Service Department to determine the extent of parts and service that are available for the models above._


----------



## wpshooter

Blkhawk73 said:


> Have you tried calling Ruger yet? Per their website:
> 
> _• Mark I, Mark II and Standard .22 caliber pistols
> • P-85 9MM pistol and P-85 MKII 9MM pistols
> • PC Carbines
> 
> Please contact the Prescott, AZ Customer Service Department to determine the extent of parts and service that are available for the models above._


Can you point out to me where you are seeing Mark I & Mark II 22 caliber pistols, I can not seem to find that ?

Thanks.


----------



## Baldy

What a jerk you got for a gunsmith. Never strike a .22 Ruger with a metal hammer, nor strike the front of the barrel with anything. Here's how you take a MK Ruger apart. :smt023

YouTube - Ruger Mark III Dis/Assembly


----------



## dondavis3

Man that's a frightening story - it could happen to any of us.

I shutter to think some "gunsmith" could do that.

Good luck on getting it fixed.

:smt1099


----------

